# Why your dog should never eat milk bone, beggin strips, etc..



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Where

Wow!....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Gross! LOL we gave all those treats to our dogs growing up. Nooo good.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I'm throwing the box away! No more milk bones for Oreo! We didn't give them to Cricket thank god because they were too big! That's terrible!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

way to gross me out early in the morn...lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Bleck!! :tard:


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I make my now treats by slow baking liver, lamb, chicken pieces etc.
I've never bought shop 'treats' in over 10 years.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

LeStatKelly said:


> I make my now treats by slow baking liver, lamb, chicken pieces etc.
> I've never bought shop 'treats' in over 10 years.


Share how you make them? Please?


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

i remember those milk bone treats. my cousins would eat them jokingly.  
roflmao. I don't feed them to my dog. I feed her real stuff like bones that are covered with pig skin...rummy. 

and also dingo's


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I just buy the meats and cook them in the oven over night on a really low heat until they are hard.

I don't add anything to meats before cooking now as when I used to do that the dogs wouldn't always eat them.
I use chicken breats, liver, steak, lamb and cut them into suitably sized pieces for each breed I have then cook them as I say.
I must say LeStat can't eat them as hard as the others can so I cook his through the day so I can gauge how hard the treats will be.
LeStats don't last as long in the airtight tin though so I make his every few days.
The bigger dogs treats are as hard as nails but they like to chew on them and if I make bigger pieces it can take them an hour or so to finish a treat.
I use smaller pieces to stuff kongs and bigger pieces to make treats to last a little longer.
They are usually fine for a week in an airtight tin in the fridge but I don't leave them any longer than that.

John is going to try some biscuit type treats in the New Year as he likes to bake.

As I say there is nothing other than the meat in them so I'm presumig they wo't do any harm to the dogs and I've had no bad effects from them over the years.
A trainer I had with my first ever rottie used to use them as training aids and I just upgraded to using them as treats as all the treats you can buy are so expensive whe you have a lot of dogs and as has been said there are so many additivies in them nowadays that you don't know what you're giving your dogs...I'd sooner use a treat that I know what is in it than bought ones.

I'm trying to get all my dogs on BARF now as well but LeStat won't eat raw yet....the other three are lovig it. I'm still giving them the dry complete as well at the moment until I work out how much they need of the BARF to keep them fit and healthy and keep their weight on. They are currently on raw chicken pieces with bones and beef without bones in it. They also get raw vegetables to chew on as well.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

LeStatKelly said:


> I just buy the meats and cook them in the oven over night on a really low heat until they are hard.
> 
> I don't add anything to meats before cooking now as when I used to do that the dogs wouldn't always eat them.
> I use chicken breats, liver, steak, lamb and cut them into suitably sized pieces for each breed I have then cook them as I say.
> ...


What a fantastic idea! I may have to try it. Cricket doesn't really eat treats, but I bet she would eat that. Oreo will eat anything that's edible, (and somethings that aren't). It really is a good idea.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Even if they don't 'eat' them they usually chew them at least and do get some satisfaction from them.
You have to make sure you don't leave them lying around too long once the dog has had them though or they begin to stink a bit.....lol
If you have a dog who hides things keep an eye on them.

Once cooked you can also freeze them for summer treats that will cool the dogs down but again don't leave them around too long.


----------

